# anyone in/near San Antonio want free hay? (coastal)



## Imbrium (Dec 1, 2012)

I just bought a bale of coastal, cut in half to fit into two half-bale bags, because it's time to wean my bunnies off of alfalfa and coastal is what's available by the bale in my area (at all of $10.50 for the ENTIRE bale, which I think was around 80 lbs). unfortunately, the cute but picky little brats are shunning the coastal and opting to starve to death in-between their four meals a day that involve pellets, veggies and/or alfalfa so it looks like I'm going to have to cough up $27 for a 29 lb mini-bale of oat hay because that's the only grass hay they eat and the only way to get it is for the feed store to order a mini-bale from darn, overpriced oxbow ssd:

since I JUST bought the coastal and haven't even gotten through a single flake of it, my two half-bale bags are totally full - I'd like to free at least one of them up to use for the oat without having to throw out perfectly good hay.

if anyone in the area would like a FREE half or (darn near) full bale of coastal hay, please let me know! I'm in NE San Antonio, would be willing to drive about half an hour to drop off the hay or meet someone part-way for a hand-off. I can split the hay up into big garbage bags if you don't have bale bags of your own.


----------



## Dennisewaugh (Dec 12, 2012)

Hi my name is Dennise and I too live on the NE Side of town.
I have 3 bunnies that I will take the hay off your hands for. 
Thank you


----------



## Imbrium (Dec 14, 2012)

no problem - glad someone will eat it, hehe!


----------



## Imbrium (Dec 31, 2012)

this seems to have fallen through, so I'm back to looking for someone who wants a free bale of coastal


----------



## kmaben (Dec 31, 2012)

ugh! we were just in San Antonio


----------



## Imbrium (Dec 31, 2012)

darn!


----------



## natalie30 (Oct 12, 2014)

I would like the hay if it is still available I can pick it up tomorrow?


----------



## Gabriela_guerra (Oct 12, 2014)

My bunny is really pick I found that he absolutely loves american pet dinner (gold) timothy hay. I get it from dr foster and smith. You should def. give it a try. I tried ALL available brands of hay a none have stick until I found this one.


----------



## Watermelons (Oct 12, 2014)

Guys this topics almost 2 years old.


----------

